# Homemade almond milk yogurt



## cottontail (Sep 15, 2006)

Is this possible? To make homemade yogurt from almond milk (almond breeze or homemade)?

I know that you can make it with soy, but not with rice milk. I am wondering if the almond milk would have the proper protein/fat ratio to do this.

Any ideas?


----------



## cottontail (Sep 15, 2006)

Have any of you folks ever made homemade coconut milk yogurt? Or almond milk yogurt?

Thanks!


----------



## artemis33 (Jan 5, 2006)

Check out this thread regarding coconut milk yogurt.

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=423278

There is also a link in there to Cathe's recipe for cashew yogurt.

I never got around to making either, I just waited it out until my DD outgrew her dairy sensitivity and now I can have regular again. Still think coconut yogurt would be awesome though!!!

ETA Oh forgot to mention I am pretty sure the pecanbread site has directions for other nut milk yogurts








http://www.pecanbread.com/


----------



## Imvishta (Nov 6, 2006)

I look forward to hearing about the almond milk yogurt. I've recently been diagnosed with GERD (reflux) for which I've been prescribed Prevacid. Someone in another thread wrote that almonds can help with reflux. And, I'm still looking for a good (not sugar-laden) yogurt for DS, so this would be great for both of us!


----------



## cottontail (Sep 15, 2006)

Thanks, I'll definitely check those out!!

For some reason my searches haven't been working out so good.


----------

